# Upgrading from 500D to 5D Mark 2 or 3



## drtanz (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi I am thinking of upgrading from 500D to 5D Mark 2 or 3. I would like to know what difference I would expect to get, as in whether it would improve my images considerably. I've been taking photos for quite a few years but my photos always seem to lack that extra punch when compared to other photographers' photos taken with the 5D.


----------



## LostArk (Sep 29, 2012)

You have to ask yourself if your current camera is limiting what you want to do in a specific way. You say your photos are lacking punch compared to photos taken with a 5D, but that could be due to myriad reasons ranging from exposure to lens selection to post processing. Likewise, there are many reasons you may genuinely need to upgrade to improve your output. However, to answer your question directly, a 5D would improve high ISO noise performance and provide thinner depth of field at an equivalent field of view. A 5D mark III would also provide an professional AF system capable of reliably tracking moving subjects. Do you need any of that? Do you have the glass to capitalize on any of that? If the answer to both is yes, then scoop up a 5D and you'll never look back!


----------



## elflord (Sep 29, 2012)

drtanz said:


> Hi I am thinking of upgrading from 500D to 5D Mark 2 or 3. I would like to know what difference I would expect to get, as in whether it would improve my images considerably. I've been taking photos for quite a few years but my photos always seem to lack that extra punch when compared to other photographers' photos taken with the 5D.



You get shallower depth of field -- for example, an f/2.8 zoom on full frame gives comparable dof to an f/1.8 prime on APS-C. 

High ISO performance is much better -- the 5DII steps up to 1600 effortlessly whereas a 500D will struggle at 800.

On the downside, no built in flash. Also minimum focus distance is longer for a given field of view (for example, 50mm on APS-C focuses much closer than an 85mm lens on full frame)

An intangible lack of "punch" though probably has more to do with some combination of lighting and composition. Still, the 5DII is a steal right now, so if you want a new body, you can't really go wrong with it.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 29, 2012)

> Also minimum focus distance is longer for a given field of view (for example, 50mm on APS-C focuses much closer than an 85mm lens on full frame)



Ah, interesting. Never thought about this possibility...makes sense though.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 29, 2012)

drtanz said:


> Hi I am thinking of upgrading from 500D to 5D Mark 2 or 3. I would like to know what difference I would expect to get, as in whether it would improve my images considerably. I've been taking photos for quite a few years but my photos always seem to lack that extra punch when compared to other photographers' photos taken with the 5D.



That jump would be like going from a moped to a Porsche. They're both excellent cameras but the 5D2's AF is almost identical to your rebels AF, Which you should keep in mind.


----------



## sleepnever (Oct 1, 2012)

I recently went from a T2i (which I loved btw and kept as a backup) to a 5D Mk3. The differences are amazing, but not entirely in the way that "hey buy a $3500 camera and your photos will immediately get better". I upgraded to FF because of the better ISO performance, the 100% view finder, more AF points, weather sealing, etc. My T2i did not have these features and I got the Mk3 on that Adorama eBay deal 2 weeks ago. Anyway..

The color reproduction and clarity of the Mk3's sensor and 24MP compared to my T2i's crop and 18MP sensor are very noticeable to me and some other photo buddies. However, if you feel you're missing that extra punch, that could just mean more practice in composition and lighting and such. People do amazing things with, and I hate to say it, cell phone cameras. That punch comes from subject, composition, lighting, creativity. Sure having more resolution and better color reproduction and in some cases high ISO ability would come in handy. 

Don't get me wrong, its a great camera, but I still take crappy shots with it. =)


----------



## kennephoto (Oct 1, 2012)

I just bought a brand new 5d2 and first off I've never bought new before and so that was exciting! I have a 50d and I can many times match the 5d2 IQ but I bought the 5d2 to save some cash and have the full frame low noise high iso advantage and that to me is the difference maker. Oh and for the saving cash part was because I wanted to buy some full frame lenses and ditch the crop lenses. I really wanted the 5d3 but I figure I know how to use my 50d well why not get a similar body and get some nice lenses to use on either, a 5d3 wasn't going to make a big enough difference to what I can do with my camera and lens. I'd say either way you will be happy but like everyone says technique and lenses are greater than the camera.


----------



## enraginangel (Oct 1, 2012)

I bought a 5D Mark III to replace my T3i and while I can snap photos as good as the ones on my 5D, it does take me many more tries and much more effort. the 5D Mark III just has so many more keepers due to better AF, faster burst shots, and better low light capability. 

However, it does take a small amount of fun away from using a camera because it just does so many things for you so well.


----------



## gilmorephoto (Oct 1, 2012)

I just added a 5D3 to my 500D, and I couldn't be happier. Here is a horrible analogy: I feel like shooting the 500D (which I still love) at 95% of it capability is equivalent to shooting the 5D3 at around 50%. All else being equal, my shots looks better coming straight out of the 5D3. (DOF, lens availability, etc..., etc, notwithstanding....)

That said, I agree that while the camera is extremely capable, it really comes down to the shooter. I have handed the 5D3 over to friends who wanted to see what I have been raving about and they take a few clicks: crappy snapshots at best, every last one of them.

To this point: Eddie Van Halen was interviewed years back when he was promoting a new signature guitar and amp and the magazine asked if guitar players could get closer to the "Van Halen" sound if they bought his new signature gear. He responded candidly, "It's all in the fingers. You can give my personal guitar to Ted Nugent and it would still sound like Ted Nugent."


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 1, 2012)

Although I love my 5D Mark III, your comment about lack of punch tends to make me wonder if you are using Raw or Jpeg.
If RAW, you can try adjusting the camera default settings, if using RAW and you don't like to fool with Lightroom, try DXO. It has the advantage of producing nice looking photos automatically. The disadvantage is that it is limited in the ability to make adjustments or masks.


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 1, 2012)

LostArk already give a very good explanation the what the different between 5D2 and 5D3. Let me add some my experience here.
I used to use 550D. It's a good camera; however, I didn't like its AF system. Thus, I upgraded to 7D. I loved 7D a lot. The only disadvantage is the low light performance. I decided to get 5D2 for low light situation. I started to use 5D2 at home and 7D for outdoor. I thought that's good solution for me till 5D3 out. I didn't get 5D3 when it just released because the price was firm anywhere. About two month ago, I got a good deal for my 5D3, and I cannot be happier for it.
What I want to say is it is worth to upgrade to FF anyway. If you are fine with your current AF system, get 5D2. If you want better AF system, get 5D3.


----------



## drtanz (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for all your answers, very informative. I will be sticking to the 550D for now until I really feel I'm hitting its limits specifically in the areas you highlighted above, then move to the 5D mark 3.


----------



## Menace (Oct 13, 2012)

Do you do much post processing on your images as PP can add that extra punch / pop you might be lacking. Also, I hope you shoot in RAW to get maximum benefit from PP,

Cheers


----------

